# Pavement



## DreamingTree1027 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have laid down some smooth it a road surface and have sanded it down smooth. On practice pieces I can not seem to get a good looking paint scheme. I have a few tricks to make it look nice after, but concrete color and asphalt color look black and grey. I want to try mixing or something before I just tear all of it out. I just want an average used pavement color. Anybody have experience with it. My tips after painting:
1. Grease from forehead or nose on finger running down middle of road for oil from cars.
2. Xacto knife then Fine tip sharpie for tar filler in cracks.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i don't have experience in that area just yet but i'm getting close.
i already created 2 track ballasting test pieces and was about to start on crossing.
i was thinking to use joint compound, roughen the surface with coarcer grit sand paper , paint dark greyish, then lighter grayish and then use very fine grit to flatten a bit and have different colors visible. again, thats just my idea i was about to try

thanks for the tar snake tip, that i will try


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use asphalt roofing shingles turned backside up, dressed up with a bit of powdered chalks, lines done with Elmer's paint pens, then sealed with a coat of clear flat.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wow, looks nice. i was pondering about just using something grainy like sandpaper or roffing stuff


----------



## DreamingTree1027 (Jul 13, 2009)

That looks good, I have a few parking lots to do as well, I think I will try that for them. how did you do the crossings wooden part? I have rerailers going across there but that looks good.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

painted matchsticks (with the head removed)?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tankist said:


> painted matchsticks (with the head removed)?


Yup...stained with a brown acrylic wash then poked with a pencil point for bolt detail...


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

does any body know how i could make like grass and a field


----------



## DreamingTree1027 (Jul 13, 2009)

do you mean like long weeds? If so they have field grass. Just cut it to length and glue into some tacky glue. http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/items.cfm/FieldGrass


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I made a plowed field for a farm out of dirt. And used a hair pick for the furrows. Then sprayed with an Elmer's glue and water mix. For harvested fields, I used the same basic method, but add "chafe" left from bird seed and finely ground hay and straw "dust".

I read an article many years ago where a guy meticulously hand "planted" his layout. That takes time and patience.

Also using moss sprayed with glycerine would work. The moss is normally use for plants and plant arrangements.

Bob


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i think the proper answer to the question as asked is - "yes". 
or in full "yes, i know how you could make the like grass and the field"


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks I will try it out.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> I use asphalt roofing shingles turned backside up, dressed up with a bit of powdered chalks, lines done with Elmer's paint pens, then sealed with a coat of clear flat.


 I am not happy with the one road that I have made. thanks for the info and pics. what did you make the crossings out of?


----------



## DreamingTree1027 (Jul 13, 2009)

He said earlier in the thread he made the grade crossing out of stained matchsticks and the road was upside down shingle material.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

DreamingTree1027 said:


> He said earlier in the thread he made the grade crossing out of stained matchsticks and the road was upside down shingle material.


 
opps


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

A basic pictorial...

The sticks were glued down, then trimmed to the rails and sanded...










...then stained with a wash of Nutmeg Brown craft paint while asphalt was the shingles cut to size...










...the whole smack weathered with powered pastel chalks sealed with Dul-Cote with lines made from Elmer's paint pens...










...the bolts were just the point of a pencil pushed into the wood...










...then put to use...










Hope that helps you, Southern


----------



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow that's really nice. I hope I can make it look that good when i get around to doing a layout in the future.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

p.s. In that last one I wasn’t sure if that was a picture you set up or it was a scene from smokey and the bandit!


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

shaygetz,

Love the picture of your grade crossing. Couple of questions. Where did you get your Elmer's glue pens? Secondly, for your RR crossing marking on the roadway, did you do that freehand, or a decal. If freehand, you did a great job. I have designed such a graphic, white in color, thinking I could print it out on decal paper. But now I found out that the printer will not print white because there is no white ink to do so. Duh, makes sense. So is my alternative to make it a different shade, and how will that look? I was hoping for a white decal?

Thanks for your reply.

Ted


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...still love that shot myself...

They're freehand...just guessimated in, not happy with the "RR"s but they've grown on me. I did use a straight edge but that's it, no stencil or anything. The paint pens come from Walmart, in the craft section.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. The yellow color doesn't look bad, but white would be better. Will ponder this one. Will check WalMart for the pens.

Thanks

Ted


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ted,
you can print white on decals you just have to get a photo ink cartridge, down fall they ain't cheap!


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes you are right. But finding them is near impossible from what I understand, and I am sure, like you say, they will probably be expensive. Not much point in it unless you are doing a lot of that type of printing.

ted


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Atlas and Kato engines have always served me very well. Always smooth. Never any jerking at any speed which has been especially great for switching. I've got two 11 year old Atlas (SF) GP 38s that are still running with their original couplers (Accumate). Now that's quality! Kadee, EAT YOUR HEART OUT!!! lol :laugh:

Routerman


----------

